# need help in buying a camcorder



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

hey guys i need to buy a camcorder mainly to do a documentary  .....i will be working in dark places and sunny places......still photography won't hurt but isn't a neccesity....full hd is preferred but won't go in the lacs for it.........i don't know how much these things costs so i'll put up 20k as my starting bid will go up if neccesary will be buying it based on inputs so please pour in info so that i can make a quick purchase

basically i'll be interviewing a few people and discussing technological aspects the interview will be recorded and shown through a projector in my company to the clients and employees....the camcorder has to be good i need decent quality movie like video's and some sounds out of it .....and is it possible to put it in a stand and do the thing...........


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

This is 2013 dude, even a tiniest mobile sensor does 1080P recording. Forget about spending a lac! 

*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-pj200e

*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-cx200e

*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-cx190e

*www.canon.co.in/personal/products/...onal-camcorders/legria-hfr306?languageCode=EN

The Canon one is 1080i I guess, not sure.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

i have no idea regarding these things :/ and on top of that i am worried my nose is at stake the whole shooting will be done by me and me only and every employee of the company is going to watch it ...the chairman of the company will be present aswell man i am sweating


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweating? Don't sweat.
Check those links I provided. Call a store tomorrow, see which one is available, buy it. Simple.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

man also the specification'e of all three are same except for the wieght so why the price difference ???

also will i get quality like this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v2L2UGZJAM   ??

can these things be put in a stand and it can record?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

There must be some small differences. Check the specs thoroughly. I am on cell, so it's little complicated.
Video like that? Don't know! That must have been recorded with a premium class camcorder, also edited.
Thanks for that amazing video btw.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 11, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> There must be some small differences. Check the specs thoroughly. I am on cell, so it's little complicated.
> Video like that? Don't know! That must have been recorded with a premium class camcorder, also edited.
> Thanks for that amazing video btw.



i checked 3 times everythings same except for the weight therefore why the price difference i have no idea i'll call tomorrow to check.....and i know they are using really hifi things to record that but something as clear like that would do


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2013)

give me some time...I will check and find something of ur taste..

In general a camcoder is selected based on the following things - 

1. Optical zoom
2. Stabilisation
3. weight
4. LCD quality/resolution coz u will have to depend on that for recording
5. LCD a touchscreen or not
6. Night mode effectiveness 
7. memory ...internal memory is fast but restricted...memory card if used should be fast like class 10...cd dvd etc r old now

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think your bet will be on Sony HDR-CX260 

Its sensor is bigger then others... it have stabilisation...and more codec support...a jack for external mic ...best u can get


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 14, 2013)

bump.....

batbump


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 19, 2013)

i am buiyng  a used canon 7d mods please close the thread purpose solved


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2013)

canon 7D for video  ....I think canon 650D can take better video for half the price ...Good luck


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 19, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> also will i get quality like this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v2L2UGZJAM ??



The video you linked is a compilation from the 2006 "Planet Earth" television series which was the most expensive nature documentary by the BBC. You can read more about how it was shot and the equipment used here:

Planet Earth (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think we can safely say that an amateur will find it very difficult to match that.

And yes, the 7D was used to shoot parts of the final battle in The Avengers; it is definitely capable of great stuff but that was in the hands of experienced filmmakers who create detailed storyboards for each shoot, have a very good understanding of (and carefully control) exposure and lighting, plan their takes, use multiple cameras to shoot in short bursts, and extensively edit later.

A DSLR is not a camcorder. It's much larger sensor which is optimised for still photography is likely to overheat in a few minutes and shutdown until it cools. The 7D is limited to a maximum of 12 minutes/4GB per clip. This can interrupt the smooth flow of an interview and increase your editing load. Speaking of which, have you tried editing full HD video from a DSLR before and understand the hardware and software requirements?

Based on what you have written about yourself and your level of knowledge about videography I would recommend doing more research to see how you can get the maximum within your experience and time constraints rather than go by the maximum the camera can do.


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> And yes, the 7D was used to shoot parts of the final battle in The Avengers;



Wow! I didn't know one can get that much quality video from a DSLR. And I thought camcorders are always better than DSLR wrt. recording videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2013)

@nac ...DSLR can record nice quality video with great bokeh.....but but like raja told above DSLR's have lot of issues

1. Sensor heating 
2. FAT32 in memory card which wont create any file bigger then 4GB ...1080p recording will be just 12min in 4GB (as mentioned by raja)
3. lot of noise in video...of focussing,VR motor vibration etc...which needs an external mic
4. its not as easy as a video camera to carry a 1.5 KG DSLR +lens in your hands to record video ....video cameras have nice grip and handle to hold them for long time...this need a special gear to fit DSLR inside which itself cost 50-60k just saw once on sale thread

for amatures its better to get a video camera


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 20, 2013)

Raja Manuel said:


> The video you linked is a compilation from the 2006 "Planet Earth" television series which was the most expensive nature documentary by the BBC. You can read more about how it was shot and the equipment used here:
> 
> Planet Earth (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



so what to buy i really don't know any editing it'll be done by my friend..the same guy i am buying the 7d from.................



sujoyp said:


> @nac ...DSLR can record nice quality video with great bokeh.....but but like raja told above DSLR's have lot of issues
> 
> 1. Sensor heating
> 2. FAT32 in memory card which wont create any file bigger then 4GB ...1080p recording will be just 12min in 4GB (as mentioned by raja)
> ...




please come up with names


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2013)

1st tell us your budget...you were getting 7D which means u are ready to spend 50-60k ....in initial post you said that u will spend 20+

Sony HDR-CX260  which I suggested is quit good...not a pro camcoder but very good in everyways....it will cost around 30k


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 20, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> so what to buy i really don't know any editing it'll be done by my friend..the same guy i am buying the 7d from.................



a) If he is your friend, why are you buying it from him? Can't you just borrow it from him?
b) Has he actually done much editing on HD video? If the job is as critical as you say you might want to be careful about relying on friends.

As Sujoy said, you need to clarify your budget. Also, we would need to know how much time you have to pull this off which will help in judging the learning curve you are facing. Do you start shooting a week from now or a year from now?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 21, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 1st tell us your budget...you were getting 7D which means u are ready to spend 50-60k ....in initial post you said that u will spend 20+
> 
> Sony HDR-CX260  which I suggested is quit good...not a pro camcoder but very good in everyways....it will cost around 30k



i gave a base price of 20k i said i could go up if required i am getting the 7d for 40k........

my budget is 20k-100k not a single penny more

i know i won't get any pro stuff in that so anything good will suffice for now



Raja Manuel said:


> a) If he is your friend, why are you buying it from him? Can't you just borrow it from him?
> b) Has he actually done much editing on HD video? If the job is as critical as you say you might want to be careful about relying on friends.
> 
> As Sujoy said, you need to clarify your budget. Also, we would need to know how much time you have to pull this off which will help in judging the learning curve you are facing. Do you start shooting a week from now or a year from now?



yes he's reliable he stay's in canada and its his only source of income so i think he can pull it off........i can't borrow cause i need to buy one......


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2013)

wow u have a huge budget  ....I hope to find something semi-pro for you ....what I sugested before is u can say best in amature level 


Just check this page...it displays all the semi-pro video cameras under $2000 ...you may find something here

*seekyt.com/best-prosumer-camcorder/

*usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/products/story/2012-08-04/reviewed-top-budget-camcorders/56759946/1

for 65k I have read panasonic X900 is very good with 3MOS sensor


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 22, 2013)

how is the canon ax10???


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2013)

The users are saying its superb and very pro like...soo many advance features are there..

Amazon.com: Canon XA10 Professional Camcorder with 64GB Internal Flash Memory and Full Manual Control: Camera & Photo

read user comments


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 24, 2013)

its not in kolkata i checked everywhere :/


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2013)

which hi-end camcoder did you find in kolkata...and what are the prices...you may have to depend on online shopping for this


----------

